# question for the mods



## chainsaw (May 10, 2010)

OKAY I just spent some fruitless time trying to attach some pics. Of course I had to try to resize them to get them to fit didn't get it done.

BTW has anyone but I had the characters jump back in the sentence 
while you are typing? It happen to me a LOT. 

My question is why can't we cut & paste our pic into our messages instead of some web picture service?? I know about viruses and perhaps this is not much of a topic-but we should not have to jump through hoops to participate here. The REST of the world is pretty user friendly-but not here, as far as posting pictures.

For the record, I WILL not use photo bucket because of the VIRUSES associated there (not in the site but lurking around there). I have tried the google photo service w/o any relief.

So my question remains-why can't I cut & paste my pics w/o all this drama? Do you not want an easier user friendly site?

What am I missing here?


----------



## mythmaster (May 10, 2010)

TinyPic works best for me -- no need for an account and images are re-sized automatically.

Just upload the pic then copy the link for "Direct Link for Layouts" and paste it into the "Inset Image" popup.  Works every time, and the retention is quite long.


----------



## mythmaster (May 10, 2010)

Here's an example.

I uploaded the pic to TinyPic then clicked on the "Inset Image" icon here then pasted the URL from "Direct Link for Layouts" from TinyPic into the popup box.  (My fresh Easter Ham Roast, BTW):


----------



## chainsaw (May 10, 2010)

I am so grateful the last thing I would want is to foul the nest here-I truly love being a part of everything here, and do NOT want to endanger it, just get frustrated because everyone has such nice pictures & I can't seem to duplicate them myself.
You all are like family to me.


----------



## pineywoods (May 11, 2010)

Hopefully one of the Admins will respond because this is over the head of us Mods


----------



## miamirick (May 11, 2010)

all you need is a dughter in college and she could do it
i tried for 5 months to get photobucket and my daughter figured it out in half an hour


----------



## mythmaster (May 11, 2010)

For the record, there are no viruses associated with a raw jpg image.  I know this because I am a tech that has been doing this for over 25 years.  You can safely upload an image to TinyPic and then post the link inside of the BBCODE IMG tags here.  The easiest way to do that is to click on the "Insert Image" icon and paste the direct URL to the image in the popup.

I don't know how it could be more simple than that.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 11, 2010)

We are looking into several implementations right now with picture uploading being one of them.

This has bothered me for a while that the posting of pictures is so finicky.. it can be done but it is extremely cumbersome and requires a 3rd party host site.

I can safely say that this is well on the way to being better.. very soon we will have the option to insert pictures via a host link or upload them directly from your computer with automatic resizing and quite a few other image friendly features.

Just hang on.. help is on the way (that sounds remarkable like an old choir spiritual I heard recently)


----------



## beer-b-q (May 11, 2010)

LOL, I think Tiny PIC is a misnomer, 1900x1200 is not tiny...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have to scroll 50% of this image on a 24" Monitor...

640x480 is.


----------



## mythmaster (May 11, 2010)

Sounds more like the Dead to me, but maybe that's just me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks, Jeff!

Still, though, it's CRAZY EASY to load up pics at TinyPic and post them here.  And it doesn't affect the bandwidth of the forum.  If we were all loading up pics to the forum then its performance would suffer significantly.

That's all I'm sayin'


----------



## mythmaster (May 11, 2010)

HAHA, I can scale it during upload to many acceptable sizes including 640x480!







I usually scale it to 1024x768 though:


----------



## mythmaster (May 11, 2010)

I'll tone mine down to 640x480 if that is what's preferred.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 11, 2010)

The 640x480 is helpful to dial up users. If you use photobucket you can make it a thumbnail so that they can click on it for a full sized picture.


----------



## chainsaw (May 11, 2010)

That is all very helpful thanks. My pics seem to be fairly common things-wings, fatties, ribs & sausage. But when the time comes I really, really want to post the big pics. Everyone is so supportive, thanks again!
Thanks Tulsa Jeff too for your efforts, that is great news!


----------



## caveman (May 11, 2010)

That does not have an effect on dial-up users, the thumb nail photos???  (Wow, we still have dial-up ISP's??)


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 11, 2010)

Like this??


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 11, 2010)

Or this??


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 11, 2010)

Not workin for me...is it inset image or inseRt image you are clicking here?









Nothing!
SOB


----------



## mythmaster (May 11, 2010)

Well, I don't know how many dial-up users we have, if any, but I think that adding the functionality to upload photos (other than than the current attachment capabilities) would significantly affect bandwidth and slow down the responsiveness of this site considerably.

I like the idea of embedding photos from remote sources such as TinyPic, Photobucket, et al, because it reduces bandwidth on the server.  Less bandwidth on the server means faster response times, and everyone wants this.

We could easily suggest a resolution for photos that would be best viewable by all members -- be it 640x480 or 1024x768 or whatever.  Most photo hosting sites accommodate this.


----------

